# Stress



## rowdybear (May 25, 2014)

i had my first "bad call" as a paramedic friday and have been unable to sleep much or eat much. 2 doa's,  a 10-month old pronounced at hospital, and a 10 y/o with amputation of right arm in stable condition. ive ran the call by experienced medics who said i did everything they would have done. ive ran pedi codes as a basic and they bothered me but not like this. the whole call felt odd and ive been to the wreck site twice and replayed it in my head and i know i froze for a sec when i saw the baby. i know ill get past this but i just need help getting over the hump, any suggestions.


----------



## Drax (May 25, 2014)

Continue talking about it with those in a related field. If you've got a chaplain service or some sort of critical stress call debriefing take advantage. Depending on how it is affecting you and your work habits, perhaps consider taking some time off or vacation days.

Obviously working out is a good stress reliever. Perhaps a fun recreational activity you don't normally do?

I've had my share of dealing with past traumatic events, and honestly I can say, just worrying about yourself and knowing that you'll be somewhere else (physically and mentally) tomorrow, is a huge step in moving on.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 26, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of CISD. Been to my fair share, they just don't do much for me. 

I agree about talking about it. Dot bottle it up. Does your employer offer an Employee Assistance Program at all? I've gotten a lot from our EAP counselor. It saved my career. 

Do whatever it is you do that makes you genuinely happy. In the winter I snowmobile or the summer I wakeboard. Nothing helps me get my mind right like cracking the throttle wide open and whipping a cookie in some fresh powder or boondockin' through the trees. Point is, whatever it is that makes you happy make a point to do it, sooner than later. Be active, get out of the house and live your life. 

In my short career as a Paramedic I've had my fair share of horrific pedi calls and more than a few bad adults. If you need an ear to bend don't hesitate to PM me brother. Also, I know it's an acute incident rather than a chronic thing but check out the Code Green Club on Facebook. There's a lot of awesome people over there that are willing to help and some great messages. 

Good luck my man, I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Drax (May 26, 2014)

Robb said:


> I'm not a big fan of CISD. Been to my fair share, they just don't do much for me.
> 
> I agree about talking about it. Dot bottle it up. Does your employer offer an Employee Assistance Program at all? I've gotten a lot from our EAP counselor. It saved my career.
> 
> ...



CISD! That was what I was looking for. And yeah EAP is another really great tool!

And yeah, I'm definitely down to have a chat too if you need to get something off your chest. I have an open door private message policy.


----------



## John Moss (Sep 20, 2014)

You can opt for the courses that help you find a social way out. This may help you find a way out the stress.


----------



## daysquad (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi, I just want to share my thoughts about stress. I do understand that It has been a part of life already and it sometimes come in the most unexpected day. However, for me, to overcome it, is to treat the situation in a positive manner. After a while, we will realized that it will only add to our problems if we indulge more about it.  I think, the best way to do is to get away with what stress us and see that there will be another day to look forward to.


----------



## BraydenNegron (Dec 18, 2014)

Stress is very injurious to health, whatever be the reason, you should work on it to avoid further consequences.


----------



## happylittleblue (Jan 13, 2015)

No real suggestions but I just wanted to say that everyone will have those calls. Remember that it's in the past now, you did all you could do, and you are going to do amazing in the future helping even more people that truly need you. Just breathe, talk it out if you need to, and press forward. HUGS!


----------

